# Double the blasters from a Kabalite box



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

Ok so I've come to make my Trueborn for my growing Kabal and instead of buying 4 boxes of warriors to get the 4 blasters I needed I've used a simple conversion to double the amount of blasters from each box.

Here is the original blaster









Here is the 'new' blaster









and here is a side by side comparison









The conversion is simple take the shredder and clip off the end of the barrel leaving the cooling rings and then clip off the ammo canister. Then take the blast pistol and clip off the barrel drill and pin this to the shredder. Done!

Probably already been done but I think it's quite effective and worth mentioning.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Great job! A handy way to get more blasters :grin:


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Very nice, this will come in handy. I wouldn't mind some more pictures of each of the parts you used though. If that would be possible?


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

DrinCalhar said:


> Very nice, this will come in handy. I wouldn't mind some more pictures of each of the parts you used though. If that would be possible?


Did the conversion at work but a little borrowing and editing of photos (thanks Bitz box)

Shredder (black lines indicate cuts)









Blast Pistol (black line indicates cut)









Hope that helps


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

To be honest the difference is so subtle I can't even tell there is a difference. I'm not sure if it's what you've achieved, or if it's just something so subtle it's not worth doing! Good job man, I'm just not up on my Dark Eldar Lore yet!


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

its just goes to show that the simplest ideas are usually the best well done +rep


----------

